# What to Expect - The 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great article, cant wait to take it on a test drive this summer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think I saw anywhere, did you find out if the 2.0 has forged connecting rods?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't think I saw anywhere, did you find out if the 2.0 has forged connecting rods?


No, I didn't find that out.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice article, had a lot of stuff in there I didn't know about.
The diesel almost makes me wish I'd waited before buying my eco...almost


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

This is the only mention I've seen of a tax break. This brings the car down to about what I had expected it to be ~$21-22k. How reliable is this information about the tax break?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't think I saw anywhere, did you find out if the 2.0 has forged connecting rods?


With a red line of 4,500 RPM what does it matter?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't think I saw anywhere, did you find out if the 2.0 has forged connecting rods?


The rods are beefy, but not forged. You can tell in the picture by the size of the casting line down the side of a rod.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The rods are beefy, but not forged. You can tell in the picture by the size of the casting line down the side of a rod.


Thanks.

Forged rods are much preferred in the Powerstroke world. They put forged in from the get go but changed to a powdered rod to save money in the last couple years. I was just curious since this engine is supposed to be built to handle over boost and a higher RPM.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Maxvla said:


> This is the only mention I've seen of a tax break. This brings the car down to about what I had expected it to be ~$21-22k. How reliable is this information about the tax break?


The information in the article on a tax credit is outdated. Quoted directly from the EPA fueleconomy.gov website:


> *Vehicles purchased after December 31, 2010 are not eligible for this credit. The information below is provided for those filing amended tax returns for previous years.*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> The information in the article on a tax credit is outdated. Quoted directly from the EPA fueleconomy.gov website:


It came directly from GM's documents at the auto show I attended during media day.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to the IRS website, the credit for Biodiesel is still valid at least through the end of 2012 but it's much more difficult to claim. We won't know about 2013 until probably next January given that our idiotic Congress can't seem to do anything in a timely manner except screw up the country.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Forged rods are much preferred in the Powerstroke world. They put forged in from the get go but changed to a powdered rod to save money in the last couple years. I was just curious since this engine is supposed to be built to handle over boost and a higher RPM.
> 
> ...


Powerstroke vs. TD Cruze is no comparison, lol. No offense Sunline. 

Powerstroke had the first five letters of the name in mind when engineering that engine. The TD Cruze is still only built economically. Although overboost is available when needed, it's only going to be under certain load conditions that overboost will become active. Even then, I can assure you GM is going to have a statement in the Owners Manual stating something like, "Do not abuse Overboost. Serious engine failure and warranty forfeit will result."

Just saying, lol.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Diesel here is about 40 cents a gallon more at this moment then regular gas.Most the time its almost 1 dollar more. We sell bulk DEF here at work for 2.60 a gallon and thats cheap compared to buy in the 2 1/2 gallons jugs and it comes out 4.38 a gallon. Not to mention GM will want you to use Dexos diesel oil that ive never seen around here. So dealer oil changes or just use good old Rotella T 15-40 is about 3 to 4 bucks a quart. But after all that it would be nice to have to torque and milage of that car compared to my 1.8 hopefully not as many problems that alot of us have had with our cruzes..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mountainmax159 said:


> Diesel here is about 40 cents a gallon more at this moment then regular gas.Most the time its almost 1 dollar more. We sell bulk DEF here at work for 2.60 a gallon and thats cheap compared to buy in the 2 1/2 gallons jugs and it comes out 4.38 a gallon. Not to mention GM will want you to use Dexos diesel oil that ive never seen around here. So dealer oil changes or just use good old Rotella T 15-40 is about 3 to 4 bucks a quart. But after all that it would be nice to have to torque and milage of that car compared to my 1.8 hopefully not as many problems that alot of us have had with our cruzes..


It won't make economic sense for everyone especially in urban areas, but as soon as you drive out of most city limits, the price drops below that of gasoline. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

Any more details on the tax break? This makes or breaks this car for my budget so I need to know if it is truly possible.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Maxvla said:


> Any more details on the tax break? This makes or breaks this car for my budget so I need to know if it is truly possible.


That's all I have for the time being. When I get a chance, I'll ask my contacts at GM about this to see if the notes I had in my brief were in error.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It won't make economic sense for everyone especially in urban areas, but as soon as you drive out of most city limits, the price drops below that of gasoline.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


Yeah, I was going to quote this as being completely wrong: "This isn’t really a cost concern, as the average price of diesel across the country in addition to the price to re-fill the DEF tank will still be less than the average price of gasoline".

My truck is a diesel, and I've driven all over the place, and I haven't seen diesel less than gas since 2004, anywhere. It's normally 30-40 cents/gallon more than gas at the places that have inexpensive diesel, and 60-75 cents more at places with expensive diesel. Remember that the diesel prices that you see on the signs (that are only 20-30 cents more/gallon than gas) for truck stops don't include sales tax, because truckers are tax-exempt, being businesses. So, add $0.28/gallon to the prices you see on the signs. The consistantly cheapest diesel that I've found is at the smaller, non-"truck stop" gas stations near truck stops. There, diesel is only usually 30-40 cents/gallon more than gas.

Mike


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's all I have for the time being. When I get a chance, I'll ask my contacts at GM about this to see if the notes I had in my brief were in error.


Thanks!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice article. Well done, Andrei!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> Yeah, I was going to quote this as being completely wrong: "This isn’t really a cost concern, as the average price of diesel across the country in addition to the price to re-fill the DEF tank will still be less than the average price of gasoline".
> 
> My truck is a diesel, and I've driven all over the place, and I haven't seen diesel less than gas since 2004, anywhere. It's normally 30-40 cents/gallon more than gas at the places that have inexpensive diesel, and 60-75 cents more at places with expensive diesel. Remember that the diesel prices that you see on the signs (that are only 20-30 cents more/gallon than gas) for truck stops don't include sales tax, because truckers are tax-exempt, being businesses. So, add $0.28/gallon to the prices you see on the signs. The consistantly cheapest diesel that I've found is at the smaller, non-"truck stop" gas stations near truck stops. There, diesel is only usually 30-40 cents/gallon more than gas.
> 
> Mike


Well, to limit confusion at a minimum, I'll edit that part out. It isn't there for any real purpose to be honest.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Depending on the cost difference between diesel and gasoline, the "fuel cost per mile" can be the same or better, but in the US, diesel hasn't been cheaper per gallon than gasoline since LSD became ULSD in the 2003-2005 timeframe. Currently, per mile, gasoline is a hair cheaper than diesel/DEF when comparing automatics alone, but it can be cheaper, depending on how close the prices of diesel and gas are. (and I live in "everybody has a diesel truck" farm country, that's also the "crossroads of America" so diesel doesn't get much cheaper, on average, than here)

Gasoline cost for 1000 miles:

1000miles / 38mpg = 26.31gallons * $3.85/gal = $101.32

Diesel cost for 1000 miles:

Fuel = 1000miles / 42mpg = 23.80gallons * $4.25/gal = $101.19
DEF = 4 gallons / 10,000 miles = .0004gal/mi * 1000mi = 0.4 gallons * $2.60/gal = $1.04
Cost of fuel + DEF/1k miles = $102.23


Also, the DEF running out and/or you haven't been on the highway enough for the DPF to regen, so it pulls power and limits speed thing has been that way on HD trucks of all brands, and I'm pretty sure on light duty (3/4 and 1-ton) trucks, for a couple years, now. 

Mike


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bartonmd said:


> Depending on the cost difference between diesel and gasoline, the "fuel cost per mile" can be the same or better, but in the US, diesel hasn't been cheaper per gallon than gasoline since LSD became ULSD in the 2003-2005 timeframe. Currently, per mile, gasoline is a hair cheaper than diesel/DEF when comparing automatics alone, but it can be cheaper, depending on how close the prices of diesel and gas are. (and I live in "everybody has a diesel truck" farm country, that's also the "crossroads of America" so diesel doesn't get much cheaper, on average, than here)
> 
> Gasoline cost for 1000 miles:
> 
> ...


I'm curious if the speed reduction goes down to as low as the Cruze will. It basically limits you to an undrivable state after a long time and you would be a road hazard. The speed limiter only kicks in after 500 miles of driving on an empty DEF tank, and keeps dropping every few hundred miles.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

bartonmd said:


> Depending on the cost difference between diesel and gasoline, the "fuel cost per mile" can be the same or better, but in the US, diesel hasn't been cheaper per gallon than gasoline since LSD became ULSD in the 2003-2005 timeframe. Currently, per mile, gasoline is a hair cheaper than diesel/DEF when comparing automatics alone, but it can be cheaper, depending on how close the prices of diesel and gas are. (and I live in "everybody has a diesel truck" farm country, that's also the "crossroads of America" so diesel doesn't get much cheaper, on average, than here)
> 
> Gasoline cost for 1000 miles:
> 
> ...


I agree w/ your math for the most part w/ a few changes. I am an experienced Kenworth truck salesman.

1) ULSD had to be in place by Jan 1 2007 in preperation for the 2008 DPF equipped trucks. ULSD has only added a few cents per gallon. Worldwide demand and the way US refineries refine a barrel of oil is the cause of most of the price increase.

2) Maybe where you live in a rural area you can get 38mpg out of an Eco but I can't come near that in my city driving environment. Gassers get way less mpg where we are. But my TDI and my PowerStroke did pretty well. The tdi did well above the highway number listed on the sticker. In short diesels are more efficient at idling and accelerating resulting in less fuel usage.

3) My calculations at 42mpg and 2.5% DEF usage puts 10K miles at 6 gallons of DEF fluid usage. At least it's paid for in full for the first 2 years.

4) DEF fluid is the best thing to happen to diesels in a long time. Solving the Nox dilemna in the exhaust system instead of in the combustion chamber cascading a string of benefits for diesel engines. I.e. less egr, better mpg, better power, less smoke therefore less regens, etc... The fact that the Cruze D requires DEF is very good news. In means the engineers can advance the injector timing and make the engine run how it wants to run. Furthermore DEF fluid (in large trucks) has 99% eliminated emissions system failures on modern heavy duty trucks because none of the equipment is working as hard as it once was.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> I agree w/ your math for the most part w/ a few changes. I am an experienced Kenworth truck salesman.
> 
> 1) ULSD had to be in place by Jan 1 2007 in preperation for the 2008 DPF equipped trucks. ULSD has only added a few cents per gallon. Worldwide demand and the way US refineries refine a barrel of oil is the cause of most of the price increase.
> 
> ...


1. I'm pretty sure I saw it quite a bit before then, but I only rarely drove a diesel truck before 2009, so I can't say for sure. I get my years with that stuff mixed up, because we were using ULSD with DPFs in 2003, in the engine control grad lab that I worked in, and I remember seeing it at stations x-amount of time after that, but can't remember when. I know it was an option, and had become predominant for quite some time, but you could still get LSD if you searched hard enough, before it all had to be ULSD in 2007. 

2. I used the EPA highway ratings for both. Yes, I'm an Engineer, and know how diesel/gas engines work (throttle controlled vs. fuel controlled). I imagine if I had used the "mixed" EPA sticker ratings, the diesel would be a bit cheaper, and I'm sure it would be if I used the city ratings. Still wouldn't pay for the extra sticker over the ECO 6MT, but at least wouldn't be more expensive to run, if you don't do all highway. But then, most won't buy it to save money, but because it's a diesel, and has a bunch of torque.

3. I used the info in the article, and guessed around 4gal/10k miles, as sort of a best-case, so as to not be accused of trying to make the diesel look worse than it is.

4. I don't disagree with any of that. Diesels had become sort of a really bad choice unless you REALLY needed one, after EGR et. all, and before DEF.

Mike


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

One thing not mentioned in the article is the look of the 2014 Cruze. The "2014" Cruze Diesel shown at the Chicago Auto Show looks the same as the current 2013 Cruze. Does this mean that there will be no "Impala design cues" or any other exterior changes we've heard rumors of for the 2014 model year? Did anyone from GM make a mention of if this will or will not be how the 2014 Cruze will look?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> One thing not mentioned in the article is the look of the 2014 Cruze. The "2014" Cruze Diesel shown at the Chicago Auto Show looks the same as the current 2013 Cruze. Does this mean that there will be no "Impala design cues" or any other exterior changes we've heard rumors of for the 2014 model year? Did anyone from GM make a mention of if this will or will not be how the 2014 Cruze will look?


What you saw there is what the 2014 Diesel will look like. I was given no indication that it would look any different.


----------



## Maxvla (Jul 20, 2012)

The redesign got pushed back a year. New look on the 2015s, not 2014.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought I seen on here the starting price for the diesel was gonna be $26,000+. According to this newly posted page on chevy.com it is listed at $24,885

2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel | Clean Diesel Car | Chevrolet


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't think I saw anywhere, did you find out if the 2.0 has forged connecting rods?


*The rods are forged*. In the new annual issue of DieselNow, on page 65, the lower left picture description states "The pistons are cast aluminum, and *the connecting rods are forged steel*.

I just picked up the first issue of DieselNow at Walmart. It will be an annual diesel mag from the editors of Diesel Power. It has all the latest news and reviews on the up and coming diesel cars, and trucks. 

It is worth a read...


----------

